# chocolate



## dazsilvertt (Apr 16, 2013)

After finding 5 mars bars, 3 snickers a flake and a packet of m&ms I'm starting to think I'm not cut out to be a bounty hunter


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I love the silly ones.


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------

